# Yellow spots on tofu?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

My block of tofu has some little yellow spots on the outside of it. Does this mean it's bad and I should throw it away? Or can you just cut it off like moldy spots on cheese? Thanks!


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

I would throw it away, but I err on the side of caution with stuff like that.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

I would throw it away too. That doesn't sound at all right to me.


----------



## Marlena (Jul 19, 2002)

pitch-o-rama!!! Tofu is far more porous and less dense than most cheese; if it starts to go, the whole thing should go.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks. I was confused because in recipes for making your own tofu, I've seen referenced to some of the soybeans having yellow spots, so I didn't know if this was a natural thing or not.


----------

